# '93 Trek 2100 seatpost diameter



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm building up my 2100 that I got recently. I need a seatpost and front derailleur (clamp on). Anyone have one of these that can confirm the size? I've heard it takes a 27.0 or a 27.2mm, and want to order the right size. 
I'm guessing it takes a 31.8 clamp, but please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bakdaman (Aug 12, 2011)

not sure, sorry


----------



## bakdaman (Aug 12, 2011)

actually i think you're right


----------



## bakdaman (Aug 12, 2011)

should be 31.8


----------

